

Ask HN: DigitalOcean won't accept my debit card. Any alternative? - no_cant_credit

I&#x27;m an aspiring web developer living in Ghana.<p>I bought a domain last year and while I haven&#x27;t really developed much yet as a  developer I have decided to host a project on Digital Ocean to get the motivation to work on it.<p>Today I went to the bank to make some deposit to pay for a couple of months on Digital Ocean but once I added my card, which allows online payment by the way, I got the feedback that Digital Ocean does not accept Debit cards.<p>I was really disappointed but nothing I can do.
Is there an alternative hosting service that I can use for a casual project?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
i0nutzb
Did opened a support ticket? I had a similar issue, but it was solved quickly
with an email to support.

------
miralabs
have you tried paypal?

~~~
no_cant_credit
PayPal does not support my country(Ghana).

~~~
pseingatl
Because of all the 419 con artists. Urge the police to clamp down on them and
then maybe--and it's a big maybe--Paypal will start to do business there.

~~~
no_cant_credit
I know. I was really disappointed but not surprised, last year when I wanted
to buy a Mikrotik RouterOS license from a Mikrotik-authorized dealer I waited
for days only to be told they will manually review my order so I should scan
the physical card, attach an ID and the name on the card must march the name
on the ID

On another instance, when I requested a withdrawal from one of the popular
freelancing sites you've definitely heard of, I was told that I will have take
of photo of myself holding my ID on one hand, and a given statement written on
an A4 sheet on the other. This was something I found ridiculous and demeaning
but I had to do as I had close to $2,000 for work done.

So it's not like some of us are excited about the situation but there isn't
much me as an individual can do. thanks

